# Purina Pro Plan - Constantly out of stock. What to switch to?



## WIgolden (May 31, 2020)

I've been feeding my 1 Yr Old Purina Pro Performance 30/20 Chicken and Rice. Its been fine, but lately(Last 3-4-5 months) its out of stock everywhere I go, including Costco and the 3 pet stores around me. I've never had good luck ordering online, usually its close to expiration or just outright bad.

They all claim they're having manufacturing issues and there is not ETA. Its annoying enough that I want to switch. Everyone seems to have pallets of the Pro Plan 'Complete Essentials', is this a good food? What's the main difference?

Also, whoever runs the marketing department over there should be fired. The constant changes to labels, names and bag design is beyond annoying.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I switched mine to 4 Health (Tractor Supply) and they are doing great! A friend of mine did a bunch of research and found it to be a quality food.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DevWind said:


> I switched mine to 4 Health (Tractor Supply) and they are doing great! A friend of mine did a bunch of research and found it to be a quality food.


It's had a lot of DCM cases.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

WIgolden said:


> I've been feeding my 1 Yr Old Purina Pro Performance 30/20 Chicken and Rice. Its been fine, but lately(Last 3-4-5 months) its out of stock everywhere I go, including Costco and the 3 pet stores around me. I've never had good luck ordering online, usually its close to expiration or just outright bad.
> 
> They all claim they're having manufacturing issues and there is not ETA. Its annoying enough that I want to switch. Everyone seems to have pallets of the Pro Plan 'Complete Essentials', is this a good food? What's the main difference?
> 
> Also, whoever runs the marketing department over there should be fired. The constant changes to labels, names and bag design is beyond annoying.


Have you tried through Chewy?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Hildae said:


> It's had a lot of DCM cases.


That's interesting...I haven't heard that. I wonder which varieties. Mine are on the Strive. It doesn't have the suspect ingredients in it. I need to look into that deeper.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I use Chewy to order PPP Sport 30/20 and haven't had any issues in a long time. At the very beginning of COVID 2020 they did have a delay in orders being processed.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I haven't had any issues with Chewy autoship for PPP 30/20 beef


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

DevWind said:


> That's interesting...I haven't heard that. I wonder which varieties. Mine are on the Strive. It doesn't have the suspect ingredients in it. I need to look into that deeper.


You can look up the FDA list to see which varieties. Since they don't meet wsava guidelines I wouldn't feed any of their formulas myself but I know that not everyone cares about that detail.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Apparently Purina is changing the bag size, or something similar? I have seen several posts along that line in the Golden groups I’m on. I feed ProPlan SSS Salmon and Rice and haven’t had any issues getting it. You might try a ProPlan flavor with less protein and fat, unless your dogs are very active.


----------



## WIgolden (May 31, 2020)

Hildae said:


> Have you tried through Chewy?


Yes and all the bags I've gotten from them have come torn or expired. 

Anyone know if the Pro Plan 'Complete Essentials' is any good? Thats the only Purina that is in stock anywhere close to me.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

WIgolden said:


> Yes and all the bags I've gotten from them have come torn or expired.
> 
> Anyone know if the Pro Plan 'Complete Essentials' is any good? Thats the only Purina that is in stock anywhere close to me.


Wow that's so weird! I've been getting chewy autoship for PPP for 3.5 years and never had a bag come torn or expired. Did you contact chewy about this, they typically have excellent customer service and make things right.


----------



## WIgolden (May 31, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Wow that's so weird! I've been getting chewy autoship for PPP for 3.5 years and never had a bag come torn or expired. Did you contact chewy about this, they typically have excellent customer service and make things right.


Yes they've always been good about sending a replacement, but even the replacement have been the old bag without an expiration.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I feed PPP SSS, have it on a subscription plan through Amazon.
I haven't had any delays or any problems getting it.

As mentioned in previous posts, Chewy carries PPP lines.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Hildae said:


> You can look up the FDA list to see which varieties. Since they don't meet wsava guidelines I wouldn't feed any of their formulas myself but I know that not everyone cares about that detail.


Im sorry, what? Of course I care about all the details! I will be looking into it deeper. Right now, I can’t find anything since 2019 from the FDA on it and what I am seeing is all about grain free. Purina was one of those things that were becoming increasingly harder to find and a good friend had recently switched her dog to 4 Health with good results so I gave it a try. My dogs are more focused, more energetic, they’re coats are nicer on what I’m feeding now.

My dogs get the very best I can get them. It might not always be the best, but they are all happy and healthy. Please don’t assume that I don’t care.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

WIgolden said:


> Also, whoever runs the marketing department over there should be fired. The constant changes to labels, names and bag design is beyond annoying.


Labels and bag designs get changed when someone in marketing gets a promotion and feels the need to make their mark.

There are shortages everywhere you look right now and will be for months to come. I think most people know why although many pretend they don't.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DevWind said:


> Im sorry, what? Of course I care about all the details! I will be looking into it deeper. Right now, I can’t find anything since 2019 from the FDA on it and what I am seeing is all about grain free. Purina was one of those things that were becoming increasingly harder to find and a good friend had recently switched her dog to 4 Health with good results so I gave it a try. My dogs are more focused, more energetic, they’re coats are nicer on what I’m feeding now.
> 
> My dogs get the very best I can get them. It might not always be the best, but they are all happy and healthy. Please don’t assume that I don’t care.


I think she meant that not everyone cares about a food meeting WSAVA guidelines, not that you don’t care what you feed your dogs. FWIW, I have also heard good things about 4 Health (grain inclusive) and am about to investigate.

It really sucks when the only brand (that I can find) that meets the recommendations for breeding bitches (all life stages, protein/fat content, calcium/phosphorus ratio, no phytoestrogens) is also the one that changed their formula and made my dog’s face swell up. Twice…

Point is, not everyone can feed PPP and that’s OK.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

because of the supply issues, I am mixing green bag inukshuk and the PPP sensitive stomach- even though we don't have sensitive stomachs, it has a high amount of fish and the dogs' coats do well with it... giving myself easy swap back and forth I hope, introducing the Inukshuk to the mix.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> I think she meant that not everyone cares about a food meeting WSAVA guidelines, not that you don’t care what you feed your dogs. FWIW, I have also heard good things about 4 Health (grain inclusive) and am about to investigate.
> 
> It really sucks when the only brand (that I can find) that meets the recommendations for breeding bitches (all life stages, protein/fat content, calcium/phosphorus ratio, no phytoestrogens) is also the one that changed their formula and made my dog’s face swell up. Twice…
> 
> Point is, not everyone can feed PPP and that’s OK.


I'm not so sure about that but it's okay. Honestly, I'm most worried about what's best for the dog in front of me. I have a couple of seniors who get whatever they will eat at this point. Both shelter dogs, 10 year old medium size and 12 year old small size. It is AAFCO approved. If it helps, I switched from PPP Performance 30/20 to 4 Health Strive Performance 87. It has the same 30/20 ratio as Purina. I took a look at the first five ingredients of each food and suddenly remembered part of the reason my friend switched. There's a lot of corn in PPP!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

DevWind said:


> I'm not so sure about that but it's okay. Honestly, I'm most worried about what's best for the dog in front of me. I have a couple of seniors who get whatever they will eat at this point. Both shelter dogs, 10 year old medium size and 12 year old small size. It is AAFCO approved. If it helps, I switched from PPP Performance 30/20 to 4 Health Strive Performance 87. It has the same 30/20 ratio as Purina. I took a look at the first five ingredients of each food and suddenly remembered part of the reason my friend switched. There's a lot of corn in PPP!


Yes there is a lot of corn. That 4 Health formula has flax in it, so that automatically knocks it out for me. SO MANY formulas have exactly what I’m looking for, but for the phytoestrogen thing. Flax, alfalfa, peas, etc. affect fertility, so anytime I see any of those ingredients, it’s an automatic no for me.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> Yes there is a lot of corn. That 4 Health formula has flax in it, so that automatically knocks it out for me. SO MANY formulas have exactly what I’m looking for, but for the phytoestrogen thing. Flax, alfalfa, peas, etc. affect fertility, so anytime I see any of those ingredients, it’s an automatic no for me.


That's fair. Hope you find something that works for her.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

ArkansasGold said:


> I think she meant that not everyone cares about a food meeting WSAVA guidelines, not that you don’t care what you feed your dogs.


Correct.


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

Not on 30/20, but I went to order PPP SS a few days ago on chewy.com and they were totally out of stock. The PetSmart and PetCo stores around me were also out and I finally tracked down one bag at a PetSmart further away - it was the last bag. Definitely got me worried...


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

In the coming months it is likely that dog food will be far from the top of the list for things to worry about.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I usually feed PPP 30/20. My last bag is nearly empty and Chewy is out of stock. My plan is to go to the local grocery store or pet store and buy a small bag of a fairly high-end dog food, excluding anything that says "grain-free" or anything high-protein if the list of ingredients suggests they are using legumes to boost the protein percentage. I sometimes make a batch of homemade doggie meatloaf under normal circumstances. If I have to feed a lower protein/fat dog food, they get more batches of homemade to compensate. They don't complain.

Dogs aren't delicate hot-house flowers. They evolved from wolves hanging around human garbage piles. An occasional change of diet isn't likely to bother them unless they have some serious underlying condition that has to be addressed with a very restricted diet.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I just ordered four 37.5 pound bags of PPP 30/20 chicken from Chewy.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

SRW said:


> I just ordered four 37.5 pound bags of PPP 30/20 chicken from Chewy.


I just went on as well to see if I could get a back to keep on hand...all out of stock now.

correction: there are a few formulas still with some bag sizes in stock


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Emmdenn said:


> I just went on as well to see if I could get a back to keep on hand...all out of stock now.
> 
> correction: there are a few formulas still with some bag sizes in stock











PURINA PRO PLAN 30/20 Chicken & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 37.5-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Purina Pro Plan 30/20 Chicken & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food, 37.5-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





37.5 pound still in stock


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I just received my auto delivery of PPP Sport 30/20 Salmon today. It was 3 days late, so I also went to our local Tractor Supply and picked up a bag.


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

Just saw the 30/20 is still available on Amazon too, at least for the chicken and salmon formulas


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw the 18 lb bags are back in stock at Chewy. Order placed!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I know we shouldn't all rush to buy extra bags because that only increases the shortage...but I'm going to order one bag to keep on hand. how crazy!


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

Emmdenn said:


> I know we shouldn't all rush to buy extra bags because that only increases the shortage...but I'm going to order one bag to keep on hand. how crazy!


I know...I ordered one extra 35lb bag from Amazon. Our girl has a very sensitive stomach and don't know what we'd do if we ran out..


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

PalouseDogs said:


> I usually feed PPP 30/20. My last bag is nearly empty and Chewy is out of stock. My plan is to go to the local grocery store or pet store and buy a small bag of a fairly high-end dog food, excluding anything that says "grain-free" or anything high-protein if the list of ingredients suggests they are using legumes to boost the protein percentage. I sometimes make a batch of homemade doggie meatloaf under normal circumstances. If I have to feed a lower protein/fat dog food, they get more batches of homemade to compensate. They don't complain.
> 
> Dogs aren't delicate hot-house flowers. They evolved from wolves hanging around human garbage piles. An occasional change of diet isn't likely to bother them unless they have some serious underlying condition that has to be addressed with a very restricted diet.


Exactly! When I am asked for a recommendation, I will tell people to buy the highest quality that is within their budget and stay away from grain free. There's a lot of excellent owners that can't afford an $80 bag of dog food. I once knew a lady who owned conformation Bearded Collies who fed Pedigree. Of course, this was back when anything but Purina was a thing.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

DevWind said:


> Of course, this was back when anything but Purina was a thing.


It still is a thing.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I find the best practice is sticking with a standing order with Chewy. There’s been an occasional outage with Eukanuba but overall it’s been a good strategy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenDude said:


> I find the best practice is sticking with a standing order with Chewy. There’s been an occasional outage with Eukanuba but overall it’s been a good strategy.


I have a standing order for PP with chewy, but it's been out of stock for 2 months, going on 3 now, and I'm having trouble finding something my dog can eat. He had parvo as a puppy and his GI system is sensitive.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

mylissyk said:


> I have a standing order for PP with chewy, but it's been out of stock for 2 months, going on 3 now, and I'm having trouble finding something my dog can eat. He had parvo as a puppy and his GI system is sensitive.


I've not experienced more than one month of outage with Eukanuba and during that month I was able to find it in stores, although I did have to drive 30 miles (one way) to a store that had it. I'm convinced that Chewy allocates its inventory to people with standing orders first and then makes it available to those who are ordering it on the fly. There's never been an outage of the food my allergy dog eats, but that's prescription so that likely controls its demand.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

SRW said:


> It still is a thing.


I don't think it is.....at least not like it used to be.


----------



## mahammansoor (Jun 26, 2021)

I was just talking to my husband about how Purina never worked out for our puppy! I know it's the holy grail of food among golden owners but after our puppy being miserable on different formulas for months, our vet switched him to Hill Science wet food and then dry food and he has never been better 🤞🏽not sure what it was about PPP but our puppy was always gassy, had constant diarrhea, then stopped eating. We better check on the supply for Hill Science!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

mahammansoor said:


> not sure what it was about PPP but our puppy was always gassy, had constant diarrhea, then stopped eating.


You were feeding him too much.


----------



## mahammansoor (Jun 26, 2021)

SRW said:


> You were feeding him too much.


No, that wasn't it. If I remember correctly, it was about 2 cups at 6 months but he never finished.


----------



## Roger Williams (9 mo ago)

WIgolden said:


> I've been feeding my 1 Yr Old Purina Pro Performance 30/20 Chicken and Rice. Its been fine, but lately(Last 3-4-5 months) its out of stock everywhere I go, including Costco and the 3 pet stores around me. I've never had good luck ordering online, usually its close to expiration or just outright bad.
> 
> They all claim they're having manufacturing issues and there is not ETA. Its annoying enough that I want to switch. Everyone seems to have pallets of the Pro Plan 'Complete Essentials', is this a good food? What's the main difference?
> 
> Also, whoever runs the marketing department over there should be fired. The constant changes to labels, names and bag design is beyond annoying.


I recommend feeding Halo Elevate. It is the only food available with more probiotics than ProPlan. Also has better ingredients and my dog loves it. It's more expensive, but well worth it if you look at all the nutrition you get. Here is a link.



https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/halo-elevate-dog-healthy-grains-chicken-recipe-dry-food-20-lbs-3530349?cm_mmc=PSH%7cGGL%7cCMB%7cSBU02%7cSH1%7c0%7cnNimuWgTKLtvN11FQNuJPU%7c58700007594841364%7cPRODUCT_GROUP%7c0%7c0%7cpla-1571313945553%7c140300465428%7c15768016270&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIg7S947Cm9wIVzRJMCh0EqQ0tEAQYASABEgIVM_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Roger Williams said:


> It's more expensive


$70 for 20 pounds vs $75 for 50 pouinds.








Purina Pro Plan Sport All Life Stages Performance 30/20 Formula Dry Dog Food | Petflow


Buy Purina Pro Plan Sport All Life Stages Performance 30/20 Formula Dry Dog Food at petflow.com! Free shipping on $49+ with 1-3 day delivery!



www.petflow.com


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

At our breeder's suggestion we've been feeding Victor Professional with good results. We also fed one of the Victor formulations to our previous golden with good results. We usually order it from Chewy, but they also have it at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Bob Kline (7 mo ago)

Saw these posts while searching for the Lamb & Rice formulation of Purina Pro Plan, and gave Purina a call. I was told that, at this time (June 9th 2022), they are no longer making the Lamb & Rice formulation of food because of a supply shortage of one or more of the ingredients. 🥺


----------



## Debber (7 mo ago)

We use PPP SSS Adult LG Breed salmon and rice... It is getting very scarce, too. We are trying to decide what to do as well.


----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

Debber said:


> We use PPP SSS Adult LG Breed salmon and rice... It is getting very scarce, too. We are trying to decide what to do as well.


I feed the same. I found a smaller bag of the regular PPP SSS at Tractor Supply when they were out of large breed, but I was able to find one big bag of large breed PPP SSS salmon last time I was there. Looks like Chewy is out of both. I can switch her back to the chicken and rice, but she does better on the salmon.


----------

